# R.A.C. Shoot March 11



## badcompany (Feb 28, 2012)

Our next shoot date will be the 11th. Jody says be ready to get your mover sights lubed up and ready to adjust. We really enjoyed seeing all of you at our last shoot and hope you can make it out again. The 4H will also have tickets for a chance to win a 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element for $1 a ticket. The drawing for it will be March 31 so this is the only chance to get them. See y'all at the club, Scott


----------



## hound dog (Feb 28, 2012)

badcompany said:


> Our next shoot date will be the 11th. Jody says be ready to get your mover sights lubed up and ready to adjust. We really enjoyed seeing all of you at our last shoot and hope you can make it out again. The 4H will also have tickets for a chance to win a 2012 Hoyt Carbon Element for $1 a ticket. The drawing for it will be March 31 so this is the only chance to get them. See y'all at the club, Scott



O you forgot abot the bandaids for the finger tips.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 28, 2012)

See ya'll on the 11th.  Hopefully I'll buy the winning ticket to the bow.


----------



## noviceshooter (Feb 28, 2012)

I should make this one, always a good time with you guys and girls and great brownies


----------



## elsberryshooter (Feb 28, 2012)

noviceshooter said:


> I should make this one, always a good time with you guys and girls and great brownies



You no you don't eat brownies, we will probably be there to get those brownies so Jim can't have any. But I might shoot for one.


----------



## melinda hawk (Feb 28, 2012)

got to work but my kids are probable coming.  do they make super free brownies


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 28, 2012)

Sounds like a game plan. Hilsmans on the 10th and RAC on the 11th.  Its an arrow flinging weekend !


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 28, 2012)

*me too*



bowanna said:


> Sounds like a game plan. Hilsmans on the 10th and RAC on the 11th.  Its an arrow flinging weekend !



I AGREE!!!!

I could use the new bow!!! I hope I win it!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok so how far should we set the long distance shoot? Tell us what you want to see.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 29, 2012)

RBO will be there bright and early ready for a fun day of killing foam, can't wait to try and redeem myself after the foam gave me a butt whipping last time ,,


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 29, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Ok so how far should we set the long distance shoot? Tell us what you want to see.



It really don't matter to me how far it is. My problem is it being white. My green pin won't show up on light targets well.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 1, 2012)

hound dog said:


> Ok so how far should we set the long distance shoot? Tell us what you want to see.



Do you offer postage to afix to our e-rrows when we send them?


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 2, 2012)

We'll ship 'em back to ya if we find them.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 3, 2012)

Got a crew going tomorrow to help work on the course.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help today guys. The course is coming along just fine and think it will be a good fun shoot. Looks like it will have a little of this and a little of that.


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hoping we can make it down...looking forward to it.


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 5, 2012)

One more week!! Warmed up on 100 targets and R100 so I should have good solid fives on all 20 targets.


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 5, 2012)

What do you mean a tournament this weekend? 

I'm still on the range from the last tournament waiting on my arrow to reach the target.


----------



## Bow addiction (Mar 5, 2012)

elsberryshooter said:


> You no you don't eat brownies, we will probably be there to get those brownies so Jim can't have any. But I might shoot for one.



Brownie long shot! !!thats what im talking about ......


----------



## hound dog (Mar 5, 2012)

Bow addiction said:


> Brownie long shot! !!thats what im talking about ......



OK 50% pay back and a free brownie to the winner of the long shot.


----------



## C Cape (Mar 5, 2012)

3darcher said:


> What do you mean a tournament this weekend?
> 
> I'm still on the range from the last tournament waiting on my arrow to reach the target.



Your bow is a little slow though....


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 5, 2012)

hound dog said:


> OK 50% pay back and a free brownie to the winner of the long shot.



I'm in for the free brownie,.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 5, 2012)

3darcher said:


> What do you mean a tournament this weekend?
> 
> I'm still on the range from the last tournament waiting on my arrow to reach the target.



 Must've been you I saw when I was looking for my lost arrow ?


----------



## elsberryshooter (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## passthru24 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking forward to this weekend, RBO should be there with the same ole crowd  We went to the R100 and got all warmed up and even shot with Scott and Corey from RAC and had a great time. See you guys Sunday


----------



## passthru24 (Mar 6, 2012)

C Cape said:


> Your bow is a little slow though....



I'll bring your cap so your little head won't get cold ,,,


----------



## hound dog (Mar 6, 2012)

Yall wont believe what you will see on Sunday at RAC.  Don't forget about our new class . 
Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back.
Tell all of you hunting buddies we have a class for them now.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 6, 2012)

I couldn't believe it last time.   
 Your targets are in trouble this time.  I hope !


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 7, 2012)

Only four more days before we can slam RAC's foam.   

Shhhh do you hear that ?   ...I hear those targets trembling from here.


----------



## ajwinkis (Mar 7, 2012)

*location*

where are you'll located?


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 7, 2012)

ajwinkis said:


> where are you'll located?



http://racarchery.com/


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2012)

Sign in is from 9am to 2pm


RAC 2012 shoot dates 

Feb.12 Sun.

Mar.11 Sun.

Apr.15 Sun.

May.12 Sat. Charity Shoot 

June.10 Sun.

July.8 Sun.

Aug.12 Sun. Fourth Annual Hunting Shoot THE REDNECK RENDEZVOUS 

Classes: No know yardage in classes only in K45 only and all 14s count in all classes.

Our new class. 

Know 45 unlimited.
Run what you brung no limitations. no limitations.
For you know shooters and hunters. 
$20 entry fee with 50% pay back.

Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 

Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40
yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260
FPS Max.

Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer,Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.

Traditional-$15.00 trophy 

Young Adult- $15.00 trophy (15 - 17) 40 YDS , 280 FPS


Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.

Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.

Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.

1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd 

Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts.

Fun Shooters $10.00

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746


From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign. 

Concession Stand with, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.

Remember when you renew your ASA membership call them and tell them to sign you up under RAC. 

For all info go to www.racarchery.com


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hound dog..did y'all figure out what the long shot is gonna be?


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> Hound dog..did y'all figure out what the long shot is gonna be?



Nope going to let you set it. How about that?


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol...I hear ya


----------



## hound dog (Mar 7, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> Lol...I hear ya



No joke it's up to you. We will have it up and you set the stake for how far and from now on we are going to let one of the shooters do it.


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 7, 2012)

hound dog said:


> No joke it's up to you. We will have it up and you set the stake for how far and from now on we are going to let one of the shooters do it.



Oh ok...gotcha. We will be comin from carrollton so im sure y'all will have it set by the time we get there. Looking forward to it tho.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 7, 2012)

*Lets liven this place up.*

RAC doesn't have a seniors class. What class should old geezers shoot in ?  Seniors money !


----------



## hound dog (Mar 8, 2012)

Well it is done and ready for everyone to come shoot this Sunday. See yall there. Thanks to all the help. We have a have a great group of archers that love this as much as we do.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2012)

TWO more DAYS and it is on.


----------



## DoubleRR (Mar 9, 2012)

seniors class??????


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 9, 2012)

Going to try and make it Jody, after this weekend, won't be shooting for about a month....(except at home at the bag...)


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 9, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> seniors class??????



I don't think they hear us ?


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 9, 2012)

DoubleRR said:


> seniors class??????



I'll  shoot with ya from what ever stake ya want to Mr. RR


----------



## hound dog (Mar 9, 2012)

OK so how many seniors do we have come to RAC? What age is seniors class? How far do seniors shoot?

We try to combine classes so we just dont have 2 or 3 in each class.

OK as of now don't think we will have a seniors class this weekend but we will have a seniors sheet for all of you to sign to see how many would shoot a seniors class at RAC. As we have always said we will try to do what we can for the shooters.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 9, 2012)

I thought you was shooting Hunter class Rocky?


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 10, 2012)

hound dog said:


> OK so how many seniors do we have come to RAC? What age is seniors class? How far do seniors shoot?
> 
> We try to combine classes so we just dont have 2 or 3 in each class.
> 
> OK as of now don't think we will have a seniors class this weekend but we will have a seniors sheet for all of you to sign to see how many would shoot a seniors class at RAC. As we have always said we will try to do what we can for the shooters.



Seniors is over 50 years old. Your about the only club that doesn't have a seniors class. Seniors shoot from the white stake. (45 yds) 
No need to set another stake or buy trophy's.  We have enough trophy's. Hint, hint ?   Just give us a sign up spot on the sheet.


----------



## badcompany (Mar 10, 2012)

We are willing if participation is there. We have always said that. Bowanna, you know we couldn't have a class without trophy's. If people were not wanting the prize, they wouldn't be wanting another class. I am all for it though if we have the shooters. I didn't realize we had any shooters that old. I thought I was the old fella.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Seniors is over 50 years old. Your about the only club that doesn't have a seniors class.



We are the only club that you go to that does not have a seniors class. Their are other clubs that does not have a seniors class. Just saying. 

So you think it should be a money class?


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 10, 2012)

Your about the only club that doesn't have a seniors class. 

I ain't trying to start anything guys. Just stating that most clubs do. Also, most older guys have been around and have enough trophy's. 
Although sometimes they can, they usually don't have the eye sight and strength to hang with the top younger shooters. Especially when its 50 yds. 
Take Bennett farms last shoot. They only had about 47 shooters and 8 seniors shooting for money.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Your about the only club that doesn't have a seniors class.
> 
> I ain't trying to start anything guys. Just stating that most clubs do. Also, most older guys have been around and have enough trophy's.
> Although sometimes they can, they usually don't have the eye sight and strength to hang with the top younger shooters. Especially when its 50 yds.
> Take Bennett farms last shoot. They only had about 47 shooters and 8 seniors shooting for money.



We know you are not trying to start anything. We are all just thinking out loud. We as a group will talk about it in the am. Thanks for giving us suggesting. Don't forget to sign the sheet to see how many of you old timer would shoot the new class.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 10, 2012)

bowanna said:


> Your about the only club that doesn't have a seniors class.
> 
> I ain't trying to start anything guys. Just stating that most clubs do. Also, most older guys have been around and have enough trophy's.
> Although sometimes they can, they usually don't have the eye sight and strength to hang with the top younger shooters. Especially when its 50 yds.
> Take Bennett farms last shoot. They only had about 47 shooters and 8 seniors shooting for money.



RBO has a class for the older young and the restless we love having the blue hairs shooting with us in fact the best part is after the shoot helping them find where they parked.

Just had to cut up a bit, ya'll know we love ya.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> RBO has a class for the older young and the restless we love having the blue hairs shooting with us in fact the best part is after the shoot helping them find where they parked.
> Just had to cut up a bit, ya'll know we love ya.



You do? I didn't see it.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 10, 2012)

Hound Dog
You'll probably have to remind this forgetful old timer to sign up. 

Killitgrillit
I'm glad you remember where we park. I've already lost a truck hunting this year. Still ain't fount it. 

See ya at the shoot !


----------



## hound dog (Mar 10, 2012)

See yall in the AM


----------



## KillZone (Mar 10, 2012)

I think us older fellers should be able to use our canes or walkers as a brace when we shoot.  What u think 'bout that bowanna? You know the 50 plus old - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm up. Leaving soon to go open the gate. See yall there.


----------



## solocam678 (Mar 11, 2012)

Great shoot jody enjoyed it. See y'all next time.


----------

